# Hp Touchpad as Digital Photo frame



## ndn001 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have my family pictures synced to Picasa web album which shows up on my galllery but they are not downloaded into my Hp touchpad. Does any one know how I can use my HP touchpad as a Digital photo frame and display my Picasa pictures while I place my touchpad on the touchstone charger ?


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Download your Picasa pictures with the Picasa app from the Market, it can sync folders for you (or just download them and put them in a folder) even with hi-res pictures you will likely have room on your TP.
Download Quickpic from the Market. 
In Quickpic navigate to your picture folder, go to settings and start a slidshow. 
You might need to set your Touchpad to stay awake, you could try the Quickpic setting first and see if that will keep your TP awake, if not you can go to the Developer options in setting and turn on the option to stay awake during charging.

Quickpic rocks. I use it professionally with my Touchpad to showcase and pitch my work to galleries and shops. If you are not already using Quickpic you should. I even remove the Gallery from my Touchpad, while it has improved significantly with ICS and I have always like "CoolIris" (the company that made the original Gallery) and their fantastic work with websites and picture viewing software, Google tied it to bad media scanning code, so I just remove it all.. but I degrees.. 

There're other ways to stream pictures from Picasa via RSS feeds and other methods, but Quickpic does most things easy.

Good luck!


----------

